# Looking for a used CopeMaster



## Rob Schramm (Jul 12, 2010)

Interested to find a used CopeMaster, getting ready to do some pretty intricate mirror frames many with a number of cope cuts in the crown and was told about the copemaster but cannot find one. If you have one and want to sell it let me know. 

Thanks
Rob


----------

